# any suggestions?



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I'm getting off Paxil CR. It made me too dopey and way too spacy and sleepy and gave me too much constipation. Maybe I'll try Celexa or something different. I keep getting this lump in the throat and I've had all the tests and nothing has showed up as far as acid reflux. It seems to get worse when I get anxiety. I'm taking Protonix but it doesn't seem to do much. I'm also taking Librax. The psychiatrist wanted to put me on Klonopin but I was nervous to go on it.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

did your psychiatrist suggest therapy?tom


----------

